# LIMITED EDITION MK II X-TRAIL



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Just received a pretty slick brochure and letter from my local Nissan Dealer in Singapore today.

It seems they are offering, on a first-come-first-serve basis and only to existing XY owners. a limited edition X-Trail with the 3.5 litre V6 and CVT transmission. 6-pot drilled calipers for the front, 18 inch forged Titanium alloy rims on 50 series tyres, and - get this - airbag supplemented, height adjustable suspension, running Tein coil-overs.

Engine is a de-tuned version of the 350Z lump. Woah!

No mention of price (bloody typical sales trick), but me is headed for the showroom tomorrow.

Just curious if Nissan elsewhere is offering this? Probably just an old trick to clear remaining stocks of the XT for the new one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sounds interesting mate. V6 engine for an exy is un-heard of, the only one I have seen with a V6 engine before was the xtrail in the Dakar Rally. Take some photos if you do see it and if it is in fact an exy


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

You also LEON??? I also received it, I'll go tomorrow early to make a deposit.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

Would it be possible for you to scan this offer brochure and post it here for us to have a look at?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

That's exactly what I was going to say after trying to find links online about this ... in vain.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK Guys, I got this letter too. hehehehehe

It looked very exciting indeed, but the most exciting part of it was the DATE at the top of the letter. hahahahaha


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

hee hee


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> OK Guys, I got this letter too. hehehehehe
> 
> It looked very exciting indeed, but the most exciting part of it was the DATE at the top of the letter. hahahahaha


Well it had _me_ going... and it's still the 1st by 4 mins or so


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the indulgence, chaps. I simply couldn't resist it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Well it had _me_ going...


I was about to make a formal announcement on the Aussie Forum about this this monring and this when it hit me LOL So yeah, it had me going since last night and driving to work this morning and I kept thinking, bloody hell, Nissan couldn't have made it any tougher for me to choose between the new 2008 model and the current model with more power. hahahaha

At the end I gave-up and said to myself, just keep driving what you currently have and be happy. hahaha 

Eddie, good one mate and you deserve a reputation point for this trick.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

I tought that I should post something like a X-Trail GT with the beloved SR20VET, it would be a more trustable thing jajajajajaja


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

q is - is it possibly to shoe-horn the 350Z lump into an X-T?

be interesting - in a straight line!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

The answer is probably Yes and No.

The Nissan Murano uses a modified 350Z block with different cylinder heads and transaxle.

So, on paper at least the XT (which shares the same platform as the Murano) should be capable of accommodating the same lump. Might need modified engine mounts.

It'll take some fettling of course, and the front/rear weight distribution would probably end up nose heavy.

If anyone's got a Murano engine to spare, I've got an XT that's aching for a few extra horses. (Jokes, aside.)


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

and i particularly liked the idea of "_6-pot drilled calipers for the front, and - get this - airbag supplemented, height adjustable suspension, running Tein coil-overs._"


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Some guy swaped an Altima's VQ35 under the hood of an SpecV, I guess the Murano->X-Trail is posible, with a lot of changes.

Of course weight distribution will be a mess, but... there's always Mazda CX-7's for all of us to satisfy power needs.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i prefer my GT40 for the  moments


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

LEONGSTER said:


> Thanks for the indulgence, chaps. I simply couldn't resist it.


Oh no...I can't believe you got me going with this.
Eddie, you started this? After slowly bringing your "rep" up, what do you think I should do now?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

ValBoo said:


> Oh no...I can't believe you got me going with this.
> Eddie, you started this? After slowly bringing your "rep" up, what do you think I should do now?


Hi Marc, you know I hadn't realised that until you mentioned it, LOL. Belated thanks are in order - for restoring my tattered rep!

As to what you should do next with my April Fool's prank (read: XT Wish-List) - I can only leave that to your good judgement, although I am prepared for the worst.

;-)


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

if yu haven't seen it before - yu mite be interested in seeing this - Nissan X-trail GT with powerful and rare engine SR20VET (2.0, turbocharged, 280ps).

how easy is that to do?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> if yu haven't seen it before - yu mite be interested in seeing this - Nissan X-trail GT with powerful and rare engine SR20VET (2.0, turbocharged, 280ps).
> 
> how easy is that to do?


This is not a GT, it's my exy with the full exhaust system replacement LOL 

Oops, I forgot, it's not the 1st of April anymore. hehehehe


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

bum, bum and dubble bum!


----------

